# ويعظمون شريعته بياناً منهم للحقيقة الشرعية



## البريطاني

ما تعليقكم على ترجمتي التالي

ويعظمون شريعته بياناً منهم للحقيقة الشرعية

and they magnify his legislation as a clarification from them for the true legislation​


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the forum 

I'm not sure how to translate this, but يُعَظِّم is to highly respect something, or give it high value.
And I think that الحقيقة الشرعية is the legal truth or the truth of the shari'a.


----------



## ayed

*يعظم* could be "_to revere_" but I am unsure of if it makes sense though.


----------



## rayloom

You're sentence is incomplete, that's why it doesn't make sense as it is.
Googling your sentence, this is the missing part:
أما كلمة "خطأ" فهذا أمر يقرره العلماء الذين يعظمون الرسول حق التعظيم ويعظمون شريعته بياناً منهم للحقيقة الشرعية

بيانا is actually a part of the previous sentence, and not a part of the relative clause صلة الموصول.


----------



## البريطاني

thank you all for taking the time to respond to my post, I hope that it has not troubled any of you

so would I be correct to translate the complete phrase as...

أما كلمة "خطأ" فهذا أمر يقرره العلماء الذين يعظمون الرسول حق التعظيم ويعظمون شريعته بياناً منهم للحقيقة الشرعية

"_As for the (usage of the) word 'mistake' then in this affair the scholars agree, those (scholars) that magnify the Messenger with the due magnification and they magnify his legislation, (they agree) as a clarification from them for the true legislation_"

note that i have not changed the origional translation as you have kindly corrected due to the point that i missed out a majority of the phrase, so maybee it requires another glance to ponder upon it in its totality.


----------



## cherine

Hi,
I would say:
As for describing a matter as "wrong"/"mistake", it's up to the scholars who give the Prophet and his legislation their due respect and clarify the legislative truth.

I'm not sure about the last part, and I think it still needs some tweeking, but it's just a suggestion.


----------



## البريطاني

شكراً جزيلاً على تعليقكم المشكور ​


----------



## suma

BriTani,
Your translations are far too literal and unnatural sounding.
May I suggest once you have the 1st draft translation, then go back and read over the English to determine how comprehensible it is, how natural it sounds, and how the sentence flows.

In most cases you will need to tweek and adjust your translation to get the desired outcome.


----------



## البريطاني

Suma- It's true, it sounds like I vomited up a dictionary all over the article! but I am having a problem as I studied Arabic completely in Arabic and I only understand what I read in arabic, I can't explain the passage in English. If I translate it I don't realy seem convinced by what I wrote.

thank you for the tip and for your frankness, it was in its due place!


----------



## البريطاني

Suma- I have read over it, the word 'Shar'eeyah' I think has no real English meaning, like the rest of the Islamic terminologies, but do you think my new 'revised edition' is any closer than my first draft?


أما كلمة "خطأ" فهذا أمر يقرره العلماء الذين يعظمون الرسول حق التعظيم ويعظمون شريعته بياناً منهم للحقيقة الشرعية

"_As for the (usage of the) word 'mistake' then in this affair the  scholars agree, those (scholars) that venerate the Messenger and his legislation with its due right, (their agreement) is a decleration from them to what is the true legislation_"

I hope this post is not dragging and I hope that you are able to assist me in progressing my translating ability.


----------



## Tracer

*Here's my interpretation of this text.  I am assuming an English-only and non-Muslim audience.  This is why I used "Prophet" rather than "Messenger".  Such an audience would understand the former but not the latter. *
 
*Other points have to do with stylistics, syntax and so on. My intent here is to put this into "contemporary" English.  I could have  made it sound more "medieval", but I didn't want to do that.  *
 
 
*"As for considering a specific matter to be "right" or "wrong", it has to be a decision made by those scholars who truly venerate our Prophet and his Laws to come to an agreement as to what constitutes a lawful and legitimate ruling."*


----------



## البريطاني

Tracer said:


> *"As for considering a specific matter to be "right" or "wrong", it has to be a decision made by those scholars who truly venerate our Prophet and his Laws to come to an agreement as to what constitutes a lawful and legitimate ruling."*



Thank you for your time and effort on this phrase, it is truley appreciated


----------



## Tracer

*CORRECTION:*

*"As for considering a specific matter to be "right" or "wrong", it has to be a decision made by those scholars who truly venerate our Prophet and his Laws to come to an agreement as to what constitutes a lawful and legitimate ruling."* 

Better: _*(more succinct) :*_

*"As for considering a specific matter to be "right" or "wrong", it has to be a decision made by those scholars who truly venerate our Prophet and his Laws to agree as to what constitutes a lawful and legitimate ruling."*


----------



## Tracer

I'm sorry, I can't stop.  Here's my 3d and hopefully final attempt:

*Whether a specific matter is lawful or not is a determination only those scholars who truly venerate our Prophet and his Laws can make, based on their agreement as to what constitutes an authorative ruling.*


----------



## إسكندراني

أما كلمة "خطأ" فهذا أمر يقرره العلماء الذين يعظمون الرسول حق التعظيم ويعظمون شريعته بياناً منهم للحقيقة الشرعية
As for [determination of what is] 'wrong', that is a matter to be decided upon by scholars who truly venerate the messenger as he should be venerated, and who truly venerate his legislation [?as a?] clarification from them [regarding] legislative reality.
This is a more literal translation just to follow through how the sentence works. I can't really make sense of the last bit in purple.


----------



## البريطاني

شكراً جزيلاً على جهودكم يا معشر العقلاء 

و كذالك عندي سوأل الثاني ما هو الإعراب الكلمات "بياناً" في الجملة؟ هل هو مفعول الحال؟


----------



## ayed

البريطاني said:


> شكراً جزيلاً على جهودكم يا معشر العقلاء
> 
> و كذالك عندي سوأل الثاني ما هو الإعراب الكلمات "بياناً" في الجملة؟ هل هو مفعول الحال؟


 مفعول لأجله


----------

